# Helsinki-Tallinn-Riga-Warzaw-Berlin



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

I was wondering how feasible such a train line would be so I did some measuring with Google Earth.

The Entire length would be 1550km + a lot of curves, and the tunnel needed under the Finnish gulf between Helsinki and Tallinn would be around 68 km. How long is the Euro tunnel between France and UK?

Obviously 1550km to travel by train is a lot, but one need only travel one or two stops or the whole way of you're not in a hurry. Also as the economy in the East grows traffic will most likely increase as well. Is there an current infrastructure for this?

Talks about a tunnel between Helsinki and Tallinn has existed for a long time, never become reality though. Do you think this could happen in the distant future? Just the tunnel or just the line all the way up to Tallinn? Maybe Vilnius could be included as well, I just drew up the line quickly.

A wet dream would be a maglev line  










PS. If this should be in the Euro section, feel free to move it there.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Why not have your dream railway join up with the EuroStar line. London to Helsinki by train - Fab!!!!!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

DavidEugene said:


> Why not have your dream railway join up with the EuroStar line. London to Helsinki by train - Fab!!!!!


Yeah, that might be even better, do you have a map of the EuroStar line? Naturally if you could get to Berlin there would be plenty of choices of transportation from there as well.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Apparently the Baltic line is going to be built, constructions starting around 2015. Partly funded by the EU, with a total price around 4 billion €, ending at Warsaw though. Is there already a highspeed line between Warsaw and Berlin?

http://www.evr.ee/?id=1812&langchange=1



> Concerned administrations of Estonia and Brussels are preparing a mega-project according to which a new railroad Rail Baltica in conformity with European standards is going to run through Estonia in several years time. It would take 6 hours to reach Warsaw.
> 
> This express railway line, one of the 30 most important development projects of transportation infrastructure, would cost EEK 65 bln _(€ 4 bln)_., the amount would be spent on building a new railway in the Baltics and Poland. Most of the finances planned for the construction of railway would come from the European Union.
> We would like to start preliminary studies in the fall, Anti Moppel, transportation adviser with the Ministry of Economic Affairs and Communications, member of the international working group dealing with the project, said. These studies should answer the questions: which should be the junctions this railway line passes through; which would be the shortest as well as the best route taking into account developments in the Baltic region, Moppel said.
> In Moppel’s words it should be analysed whether the planned speed would be 160, 200 or even 300 km/h. If it is going to be an express railway in the European sense of the word, then freight traffic and passenger traffic shall evidently be organised on two separate tracks because speeds are different.


Also there are some very preliminary plans for the Helsinki - Tallinn tunnel. Which is estimated to cost around 2 billion €. Hopefully this will all go through.

Do you think MagLev is still too expensive to be considered an alternative? Will it still be expensive around 2015? 

Stumbled across this

Apparently Rail Baltica is number 27 on the priority list.


----------



## moreless (Nov 5, 2005)

there is no high speed train in poland. there are plans to connect warsaw-lodz-poznan-wroclaw(the biggest polish cities) with Y shape rail. lodz in the middle of Y and rest of the cities are on the tips. further it would be easy to connect system to berlin. i hope i will live to see this being build...

there is no economic reason to build high speed rail further to the east of poland. north east of poland is the poorest region of whole eu, no one could afford to pay for fast train ticket there, also there are hardly any cities there. 

i think that 1500 km from helsinki to berlin is cheaper and much faster to travel by plane. 

warsaw should be connected with vilnus by train 160km/h. maybe it would have economical explanation, slower tracks are cheaper for maintance. today connection between capitals is very poor from what i know. poor as whole polish transportation system...


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

moreless said:


> there is no economic reason to build high speed rail further to the east of poland. north east of poland is the poorest region of whole eu, no one could afford to pay for fast train ticket there, also there are hardly any cities there.


But people will still want to pay for a ticket from Warsaw to Vilnius/Riga/Tallinn/Helsinki.. Besides, the poor/rich thing will be evened out thanks to some good old European socialist politics  And infrastructure is one of the methods through which this is done, that's why the EU is pushing it so much.. We've seen it in Spain before, and now it's coming to eastern Europe..


----------

